# I've moved into The Red Tent!!!!



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm spotting and will probably get my period tomorrow- needless to say I'm cranky and crabby and irritable and bloated and icky feeling. DD1 got hers yesterday, so here we have TWO menstruating women in the house! This is only her 2nd AF, and the first was when she was at sleepaway camp, so this is the first time I've dealt with this- both of us are hormonal and irritable at the same time. I'm shuddering to think what life will be like in another year or so when there will be three of us menstruating! Poor DS!









Seriously, how do women stand each other? At one point today DD wanted a hug and I just wanted to put away the laundry basket and *NOT BE TOUCHED*- I know in earlier times (ie, before modern technology like electric lights messed up our cycle's relationship to the moon) all the women in the tribe or village would typically mensturate at the same time. How did they not kill each other??


----------



## nummies (Jun 9, 2007)

My mother and I always cycled together. It was like the red tent just needed to move over our house!

Have a blessed moon time!


----------



## QuakerMommy (Aug 23, 2008)

Lol ,you poor thing .Both my dsd's and I feel the pull of the moon at the same time ,It can be crazy around here .I dont know what it will be like when the three little ones grow up and we are all visited by AF at the same time . My poor son and dh !


----------



## UberMama (Feb 27, 2007)

Haha, I tell DH to prepare for when DD and I are cycling together.

My Mom and I got ours at the same time as well. In fact, my best friend and I did as well - and we only slept over at one anothers houses once a week, saw each other almost daily..

Aren't hormones FUN? Yeah. Ugh.


----------



## astar326 (Jul 5, 2007)

back in the red tent (after a miscarriage in late june). took long enough. i was surprised to see the old red tent thread closed, but i guess that's what happens to old threads. happy to be in the tent b/c it's a sign my body is doing what it should be and i can continue ttc!


----------



## sapientia (Apr 22, 2007)

I just started my period again after having eliot-he's 6 months now, and both my girls have already started theirs...luckily only my eldest gets a bit pms-y. But yeah, three menstruating females in the house.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

I got out of that kind of fun! My sister and I have PCOS and my mother is normal, Lucky we only cycled together like twice in our lives.

I guess thats the silver lining on the PCOS cloud!


----------

